

Apple ran out of space on their Microsoft server...  - jeggers5
http://www.apple.com/promo/rebate/status.html

======
whichdan
[https://mrt.moduslink.com/app/AppleStatusSite/AppleStatusSea...](https://mrt.moduslink.com/app/AppleStatusSite/AppleStatusSearch.aspx?Lang=en-
US)

It's an iFrame pointing to a third-party rebate company. To be pedantic, it
isn't necessarily "their" server.

------
mikecane
They fixed it. You should have pointed to the screensnap instead:

[https://twitter.com/e2b/status/224293729354268672/photo/1/la...](https://twitter.com/e2b/status/224293729354268672/photo/1/large)

~~~
0x0
Still getting the error on the live site here. The actual iframe URL is
[https://mrt.moduslink.com/app/AppleStatusSite/AppleStatusSea...](https://mrt.moduslink.com/app/AppleStatusSite/AppleStatusSearch.aspx?Lang=en-
US)

    
    
      [FileLoadException]: Could not load file or assembly 'Microsoft.ReportViewer.WebForms, Version=9.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a' or one of its dependencies. There is not enough space on the disk. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80070070)
       at System.RuntimeTypeHandle._GetTypeByName(String name, Boolean throwOnError, Boolean ignoreCase, Boolean reflectionOnly, StackCrawlMark& stackMark, Boolean loadTypeFromPartialName)
       at System.RuntimeTypeHandle.GetTypeByName(String name, Boolean throwOnError, Boolean ignoreCase, Boolean reflectionOnly, StackCrawlMark& stackMark)
       at System.RuntimeType.PrivateGetType(String typeName, Boolean throwOnError, Boolean ignoreCase, Boolean reflectionOnly, StackCrawlMark& stackMark)
       at System.Type.GetType(String typeName, Boolean throwOnError, Boolean ignoreCase)
       at System.Web.Compilation.BuildManager.GetType(String typeName, Boolean throwOnError, Boolean ignoreCase)
       at System.Web.Configuration.ConfigUtil.GetType(String typeName, String propertyName, ConfigurationElement configElement, XmlNode node, Boolean checkAptcaBit, Boolean ignoreCase)
      [ConfigurationErrorsException]: Could not load file or assembly 'Microsoft.ReportViewer.WebForms, Version=9.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=b03f5f7f11d50a3a' or one of its dependencies. There is not enough space on the disk. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80070070)
      (D:\Apps\MRT\WEB\WEBAPP\web.config line 1792)
       at System.Web.Configuration.ConfigUtil.GetType(String typeName, String propertyName, ConfigurationElement configElement, XmlNode node, Boolean checkAptcaBit, Boolean ignoreCase)
       at System.Web.Configuration.HttpHandlerAction.InitValidateInternal()
       at System.Web.Configuration.HttpHandlersSection.ValidateHandlers()
       at System.Web.Configuration.HttpHandlersSection.FindMapping(String verb, VirtualPath path)
       at System.Web.Handlers.AssemblyResourceLoader.EnsureHandlerExistenceChecked()
       at System.Web.Handlers.AssemblyResourceLoader.IsValidWebResourceRequest(HttpContext context)
       at System.Web.Security.FormsAuthenticationModule.OnEnter(Object source, EventArgs eventArgs)
       at System.Web.HttpApplication.SyncEventExecutionStep.System.Web.HttpApplication.IExecutionStep.Execute()
       at System.Web.HttpApplication.ExecuteStep(IExecutionStep step, Boolean& completedSynchronously)
      --><!-- 
      This error page might contain sensitive information because ASP.NET is configured to show verbose error messages using &lt;customErrors mode="Off"/&gt;. Consider using &lt;customErrors mode="On"/&gt; or &lt;customErrors mode="RemoteOnly"/&gt; in production environments.-->

------
madmax108
What? Microsoft and Apple aren't friends?

------
eliaskg
It's no secret that Apple uses Azure for cloud computing.

